# Debit card compromised by a third party



## CeeCee (Jan 28, 2014)

I just got an email telling me my debit card has been compromised by a third party,  no damage do e cause I have theft protection but it's a pain in the butt...have to wait 5-7 days to get new card. And call all the companies that debit my acct for payment with my new number, thankfully I have none coming due in the next week. Also thank goodness I cashed my sons check this morning and I don't have to use debit card for transactions..

I'm going in to my bank in the morning though.  Wonder if it was associated with that Target breach?

My day is ruined though.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

That is crap......but be grateful no damage done in the long term.

Imagine if you hadn't found out?

That is the black cloud over my head talking; always look on the bright side!


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 28, 2014)

I replaced my BOA debit card the same day I heard about Targets problems.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2014)

> I'm going in to my bank in the morning though.  Wonder if it was associated with that Target breach?



Probably your Neiman-Marcus account that got hacked.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2014)

Who sent you the email? Your bank? Are they the issuers of the card?

I ask because there IS a scam where a person will tell you your card is bad, don't use it, get a new one, and they have a day or two to run up bills on it.


----------



## drifter (Jan 28, 2014)

Phil's right, there is such a scam.


----------



## Casper (Jan 28, 2014)

_*CeeCee.....was the email you received actually from your bank and addressed to you personally??
We use a debit card which is issued through our Bank. We've never had a problem.
We do though, often get emails from banks that are definitely scams as they are not addressed to us.....
D-E-L-E-T-E!!!!:iagree:*_


----------



## That Guy (Jan 29, 2014)




----------

